

Ask HN: are there any website equivalents of "Show HN"? - mbylstra

The 'Show HN' convention seems to have emerged from the community rather than being a feature created by the site owners. It also appears that not everyone agrees on the one convention: sometimes 'Show HN' posts appear on the home page (submitted as urls) and sometimes they appear in the 'ask' page (submitted as text). Also, I've noticed some people use the 'Ask HN' prefix when looking for feedback for their startup rather than Show HN<p>As a coder/entrepreneur I find it really interesting seeing what other new startups are being made and I especially find reading the feedback in the comments to be really useful (to make sure I'm not making the same mistakes). Show HN works really well for this but as it's not a dedicated feature of the site it can be hard to filter out the Show HN posts.<p>Does anyone know of any good sites dedicated to showing off new startups and getting feedback?<p>I've come across hackandtell.org which is a list of meetup.com groups for demoing your new startup (in person rather than online)
======
helen842000
That's exactly what I'm putting together at the moment.

Initially it was off the back of the YC rejection letters being sent out. I
wanted to inject a bit of positivity.

I think it will be great to see what startups are being formed, they're just
carrying on bootstrapping and making it happen!

Got quite a good response so far!

We're polling for the name at the minute, there's a survey here on the
original thread if you want to help us pick!!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3852167>

Shoot me a mail if any of you have projects that would like to take part. I'm
interested in keeping track of numbers.

Thanks!

------
SuperChihuahua
<http://productivewebapps.com/> <http://www.appvita.com/>
<http://startuplocation.com/>

------
mbylstra
While we're at it, does reddit have anything similar?

------
wingworks
I would love to know of any other sites too.

------
Menco
<http://www.appappeal.com/>

------
rosstamicah
killerstartups.com, betalist.com

~~~
tstegart
Its <http://betali.st/>

betalist.com is not in use.

------
rnochumo
betapunch.com

